# Russian Tortoise won't lay



## Tortoise MasterMan (Sep 1, 2020)

My Russian tortoise mated in spring and hasn't laid since. There have been many test holes and Ive used many methods, but she just won't lay. ANything I could try that's worked for any of you?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Sep 2, 2020)

Can you show pictures of your set up? Are you trying to have her nest inside or outside? 
What is she nesting in? What substrate are you using?


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Sep 2, 2020)

Ive tried dry dirt, damp dirt, coco coir, a mix of sand and dirt, moistened mix of dirt and sand, as well as all three combined, dampened and dry, inside and outside.


----------



## zovick (Sep 2, 2020)

Tortoise MasterMan said:


> Ive tried dry dirt, damp dirt, coco coir, a mix of sand and dirt, moistened mix of dirt and sand, as well as all three combined, dampened and dry, inside and outside.


Sometimes tortoise dig nests and yet do not have any eggs in them. Save yourself some time and concern and take the tortoise to a vet to have an X-ray taken to check her for eggs. If she has any eggs in her, then the vet can give her oxytocin or something similar to induce her to lay the eggs. If there are no eggs in the tortoise, you need not worry about the digging. since you either missed the time when she laid the eggs or she has not developed any.


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Sep 2, 2020)

Damp dirt always works for me along with double daily 15 min soaks. I put about 12 inches of dirt in to my nesting box. I make sure she can't reach the bottom
sometimes I leave her in there for 4 to 5 days before she will lay. Every female tort is different and has her own likeness to how she will nest. Some are picky some are not, some are patient, others aren't. check here under the nesting section. https://www.russiantortoise.net/breeding.htm 
Let's hope it's not a vet situation. Do you have a vet nearby?


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Sep 2, 2020)

Ill try a 12 inch box + several days of waiting. I'm going to take her to the vet unless nothing else works. The online good reptile vet in my area is closed, so I don't want to take her unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Do you have any feed back yet?


----------

